# Télécharger une appli sans passer par l'App Store ??



## Hedi2 (20 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

je viens de tomber sur un tweet qui parle de FeaturePoints 

Apparemment, ça permet de gagner de l'argent pour tester des applis, bon c'est pas nouveau mais je trouvais ça cool donc je me dis que je vais le télécharger. Sauf qu'une fois qu'on a cliqué sur iPhone & iPad, on doit aller sur le site avec son iPhone. Et là, surprise, il propose d'installer l'app directement !

Alors on arrive sur le menu de son iphone (avec les applis je veux dire, comme en appuyant sur le bouton home), et ça installe l'app comme si elle avait été téléchargée depuis l'App Store avec temps de téléchargement et tout !

?? Wut ??

Depuis quand c'est possible ça ?!

Et quand on essaye de l'ouvrir ça affiche un message d'avertissement comme sur le Mac quand on veut ouvrir un logiciel téléchargé sur internet du style "voulez-vous vraiment ouvrir cette application ?".

Alors je m'en suis toujours pas remis, premièrement, et deuxièmement, est-ce que ça présente un risque pour l'iPhone ? (données perso et compagnie) 

Merci


----------

